# Vk4, Oh How I Have Missed You!!!



## sunneyboy (4/7/14)

Just want to thank Vape King for a great tasting juice. 

I am vaping on a twisp clearo and I was unable to get to vapeking on my last juice run , so I just popped into my local mall and picked up some twisp liquids. Which I vaped for a few weeks. 

However last week I made a point of going through to VK fourways for a few things and to restock on some VK 4 and WOW!!! I realised how much I had missed this juice. 
The twisp liquid I was using is just so FLAT compared to the Vape King juice. I will not be caught without it again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------

